# G.Loomis Rods for Sale



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

bump.


----------



## E_Cooper1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Do you still have the 6wt by any chance?


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

E_Cooper1 said:


> Do you still have the 6wt by any chance?



Hope not. Post is from 2013


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

mpk1996 said:


> Hope not. Post is from 2013


Should still be in really great shape!


----------

